# MEGALOMANIAC!!!!!!!!



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's your next cable making venture!!!!! Tex phlex it and sell it for TWICE as much. All I ask in return is after you have sold a few... I like Jim Beam 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HIGH-END-iPOD-L...oryZ3274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO! You know I should do something like that for giggles and see if someone actually bites.. id definitely give you a cut for a "finders fee" no doubt


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll admit, it prompted the search for iPod docking plugs :blush:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

well as an iPod user there is nothing wrong with that. Dock connections arent bad IMO. its when people use the ipod using the headphone jack without a preamp that i find wrong. it sounds like arse without the preamp...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> well as an iPod user there is nothing wrong with that. Dock connections arent bad IMO. its when people use the ipod using the headphone jack without a preamp that i find wrong. it sounds like arse without the preamp...


It does not sound too bad hitting the aux input of the Alpine, I have yet to try it on my home preamp.


What's the output level like on the dock line out?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> It does not sound too bad hitting the aux input of the Alpine, I have yet to try it on my home preamp.
> 
> 
> What's the output level like on the dock line out?


Uno volto rmsO


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> It does not sound too bad hitting the aux input of the Alpine, I have yet to try it on my home preamp.
> 
> 
> What's the output level like on the dock line out?


i dont know honestly. before on my old 9847 i used a belkin cig dc adaptor that had a preamp on it, headphone plug, and a dock connector, it had a small volume knob to boost voltage quite a bit on headphone portion of adaptor (i plugged aux cable into that). sounded way better than plugging straight into headphone jack where you would hear little to no bass at all due to the on board 100hz hpf filter i think it had(or at least it sounded that way)


but now i have the iPod addon i got for my eclipse cd7000 where my aux port is still free to use  while using my ipod(dock connection) no real complaints except interphase of deck


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

looked like this


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

O hell, I got low end out of the headphone jack... but I'm not comfortable with how high I have to have the volume on the iPod. I'm going to order a dollar Dock-> RCA and try it, hell, it's cheap.

Could the iPod have some loudness compensation at lower volumes you may have been taking advantage of?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

dont know 

Knu offers a cable reasonably priced if you dont have beef with them

http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KRY3.5-2M

i bought mine cheaper from them because it was from the Kloseout section it didnt have braided shielding


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That's (well, a homebrew) already in the car from hooking up the iRiver and I use it for Smaart. I want a dock connector  Dock out bypasses vol control and other BS in the iPod right?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

yes

you could use that cable + this like i had before
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009KAPX/palmsizepccentra


edit: if i find mine i can let you borrow it to test it out if you want for a few weeks; i'll pay shipping no biggie


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

They have ones like I posted originally for dirt cheap, just a dock to RCA connector. I really don't see myself driving long enough to kill the battery in it  Not in one day! I think I'm going to order one of those and start working on a form fitting mount.

If I can find the dock plugs I'll try to grab a couple and whip up a charge and RCA cable  Bury the charge controler in the dash.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

well i have never tried the dock to rca before. i hope it works out. but essentially mine was a dock to mini(to rca) and had that small preamp  

looks ghetto? pssh it can if you want it too


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

just stay away from FM transmitters.

i use to have one, not only it sounded bad. but the radio freqeuncies sucked, i dont live in that big of a busy place but no matter which station i program it too it wouldnt transmit  and yes i programmed to ones with no station on it...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you planning on leaving it in the car always. If so, careful with the battery, the 95 degree max temp rating is because of the battery only. Everything thing else including the screen goes into the 160s. Maybe you can cut a slit in the back, pull the flexible circuit board through it and externally mount the battery in case it blows and pisses all over the place.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Are you planning on leaving it in the car always. If so, careful with the battery, the 95 degree max temp rating is because of the battery only. Everything thing else including the screen goes into the 160s. Maybe you can cut a slit in the back, pull the flexible circuit board through it and externally mount the battery in case it blows and pisses all over the place.



naa i live in TX heat hasnt ever happend to me... screen will turn black sometime if under direct sunlight but if its tucked it wont.


i however did notice in cold weather the ipod thinks the battery is dead


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

megalo i wanna itouch on the cheap, so let me know where the deals are apple boy.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Accordman said:


> megalo i wanna itouch on the cheap, so let me know where the deals are apple boy.


sure, i'll trade you an ipod touch for a handgun like everyone else


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

whos doing that, i havent seen that?


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I'll jam it in the car tomorrow morning.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Chad - Here's one to feed your frenzy.

http://www.aloaudio.com/

The dock plug on the bottom to an amp or pre sounds way better than headphone out however. Headphone out jack uses the iPod's internal amp, which is sketchy at best, then runs to your system which re-amplifies all the noise your iPod amp just added. The dock connection bypasses all that nonsense.

Here's their Line Out cables. http://aloaudio.com/store/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_25


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Allright, where do we get these dock plugs? people are making a KIlLING off of these things!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Accordman said:


> whos doing that, i havent seen that?


guy on craigslists was trading his handgun for an iPod touch.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> http://home.swipnet.se/ridax/connector.htm


Wow, Killer link! Thanks! Brings out the little inventor in all of us


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> Just don't let Apple catch you selling iPod accessories without an ADC membership and license (thus giving a cut of each sale to apple).


Oh i bet! I just wanna whip some cables for the car.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

iPod accesories are dam cheap especially when you got friends who work at best buy. dam everything is marked up 400% on accessories


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

His history shows an aveage of $38. Not bad.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

ahem


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I bought a couple of these. Thought it was pretty cheap compared to everything else out there I've seen. He'll make them in custom lengths or with a male headphone jack on the end if you want for the same price. They work great for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=350030794198&category0=&fvi=1

I bought this for my 880PRS seeing as the interface sucks. Just line out and charging; control everything on the iPod like you normally would. Works out well for me and is cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=m37&satitle=140210855503%09&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

birdie2000 said:


> I bought a couple of these. Thought it was pretty cheap compared to everything else out there I've seen. He'll make them in custom lengths or with a male headphone jack on the end if you want for the same price. They work great for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=350030794198&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> ...


Well, I'll need to do somethig custom or strange as I still like having an aux input to hook the test rig up to, If I did not want that feature I'd be ALL OVER something le in your second link! From what I've been told the 9855, 420i adn ipod aint the fastest team


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

How about these: 

https://www.sendstation.com/us/products/pocketdock/av.html









Looks like it has every option covered...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ha! The vacation pack!

I just need audio nd maybe charge, someone posted a **** to 1/8"Female nside it but I don't want that much stuff hanging off the bottom of the unit.

I was playing with their over-glorified box and found the packing "tray to be quit sturdy, at least sturdy enough to get some clay in it to make a mold to build a tray for the car 

I drank a little beer last night and started getting "Creative"  Imagine what will happen on "shopnight"


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Does Anyone have the pinout for the KCE-422i?

The sendstation plus the pinout for the KCE and I might be able to solve all of my current issues without going to the new W505.

I'd be glad to share the results with you guys  .

One last question... when the Ipod is coneected to my 9861 through the KCE I get an Alpine screen on the Ipod. Is there a way to get rid of this (the pinout on the KCE might at least indicate a few areas to try)?


----------

